# Aspire Cleito 120 TC?



## OPium46 (1/2/17)

Hi guys, 

I'm not sure if this has maybe been asked before. I tried looking around the forum for an answer but maybe I didn't look hard enough. 

I have an Aspire Cleito 120 on a Wismec RX2/3. 
I have been vaping in VW mode but I'm interested in using the TC mode (because I have never before). 

Could I do such a thing with the current coil in there?


----------



## Raindance (1/2/17)

Hi @OPium46. Depends on the material the resistance coil is made from. Kanthal is a no no. Stainless (ss) Nickel (ni) and Titanium (ti) as well as nicrome 80 will work. If it does not say any of those on the coil (they usually use the abbreviations) then it is most probably Kanthal and you are out of luck. I would not vape any Nickel based coil in VW, so I doubt that is what you have going there. Overheating a nickel coil will change your DNA and give you metal blades coming out of your hands like that superhero guy. 

Give it a try, you will quickly know if you can or not. I can not say for sure but most mods will revert to VW if you try to use it in temp control on a non TC coil.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/2/17)

I saw the Cleito 120 replacement coils are stainless steel claptons
So if that is the coil that you are vaping on @OPium46 , then TC should work on it
Perhaps check what coils they are or post a photo of the coil and maybe someone here will know


----------



## OPium46 (2/2/17)

Raindance said:


> Hi @OPium46. Depends on the material the resistance coil is made from. Kanthal is a no no. Stainless (ss) Nickel (ni) and Titanium (ti) as well as nicrome 80 will work. If it does not say any of those on the coil (they usually use the abbreviations) then it is most probably Kanthal and you are out of luck. I would not vape any Nickel based coil in VW, so I doubt that is what you have going there. Overheating a nickel coil will change your DNA and give you metal blades coming out of your hands like that superhero guy.
> 
> Give it a try, you will quickly know if you can or not. I can not say for sure but most mods will revert to VW if you try to use it in temp control on a non TC coil.
> 
> Regards


Hi there, 

There are no abbreviations on the coil although it does say the recommended wattage (100W - 120W).
What makes nickel so bad for vaping?

Sorry, super noob here.


----------



## OPium46 (2/2/17)

Silver said:


> I saw the Cleito 120 replacement coils are stainless steel claptons
> So if that is the coil that you are vaping on @OPium46 , then TC should work on it
> Perhaps check what coils they are or post a photo of the coil and maybe someone here will know


Hi @Silver ,

I will post a photo a bit later today, maybe this evening.


----------



## Raindance (3/2/17)

OPium46 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> There are no abbreviations on the coil although it does say the recommended wattage (100W - 120W).
> What makes nickel so bad for vaping?
> ...


From what I have read here, heating nickel over a certain level causes it to oxidize and form all sorts of nasty stuff which is not good for you.

Some links for more detail:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/trace-meta...een-ecigs-aerosol-and-cigarette-smoke.t33884/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/guide-to-fine-tuning-temp-control-vaping.t18206/#post-306844

Thanks to @Sprint and @Ezekiel for the above information. Really informative stuff.

Regards


----------

